# WHATS BETER PLEXY GLASS TANK OR A REG GLASS TANK?



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i'm giting a 240







 tommarow and not shure what would be the best thing to get







plexiglass or a regular glass one?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I personally like plexy


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

may i ask why?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

go with plexi. They ar emuch lighter. But they tend to cost more.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I would go with glass it doesn't get scrated easy and plus its more transparent. Also plexiglass make the fish look smaller than they really are.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

glass is harder to scratch and heavy

plexi (acrylic?) is much lighter and easy to scratch

acrylic looks better IMO


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> glass is harder to scratch and heavy
> 
> plexi (acrylic?) is much lighter and easy to scratch
> 
> acrylic looks better IMO


 exactly..but also beside one thing they forgot to mention is price. ..plexy will cost you more money ..


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

well i just got back got a glass 240


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> well i just got back got a glass 240


 congrads...


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

yeah acylic is omre costly, but i think its worth it.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

congrats and pic please


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

when I went to build my 150, we went with Glass aswell. So far no problems, And it looks fantastic!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

glass is nice but a 240 glass that thing ways a fuckin ton no way a 180 i can move myself and the seals saty longer


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Whats going in the tank?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Great p/u man!!







I still would've said plexi also, but you'll have fun regardless of which you choose.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

fishofury said:


> congrats and pic please


will post pic's on thursday they where having a 29year grand opening sale or sumthing and had a big tank/fish sale and all the manurfacturs there so i got it for "cost" so they say at any rate was a bit cheeper but they didint have ones that big there only 180's and smaller and i had my mind made for a 240 so i still got it for the sale price but wont get it for 4 days









o and all fish where 50% off i dont know if some one came at 8am and got all the good ones or they didint stock any good ones cuz all they has where a few ugly ciclids and some other ugly tropacal fish. they usuly have lots of good looking afracan ciclids but not todday.


----------

